# "Bread boule in 5-minutes a day"



## Katie H (Nov 9, 2007)

Check this out.  I have some dough chilling in my refrigerator now.  It will be interesting to see how it compares to the N.Y. Times bread.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 9, 2007)

This looks really good. I am putting it on my "ta-do" list for sure. What I find interesting is that the ingredients are not unusual, it is the process and amounts.  Thank you for the post.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 9, 2007)

I copied the recipe - looks like something that a novice baker must try. Thanks


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Katie,

I just noticed yer sig. I am sure you already know this but for those who don't, from what I hear and read, Julia was a spy for the United States at one time and the man she married was a spy for France. He introduced her to French cuisine and that is where she fell in love with it as well as him. Can anyone back me up on this or let me know if I am wrong? I think I have it straight.

"As a girl I had zero interest in the stove." - Julia Child
This is _real_ inspiration. Look what Julia became!


----------

